# WHO to rename monkeypox as ‘MPOX’



## Mythrandir (Nov 25, 2022)

The story popped up in the Microsoft Rewards daily streak quiz activity.

Link to the article: https://www.politico.com/news/2022/11/22/who-monkeypox-mpox-rename-00070614

I tend to avoid Politico, though this was the article of reference by other media sources.



> But the Biden administration for months worried that the virus’ name was deepening stigma — especially among people of color — and that the slow movement toward a new designation was hampering the vaccination campaign it started over the summer, the people with knowledge of the matter said.
> 
> The WHO said Wednesday that it would share details on a new name once they were finalized and that “a number of individuals and countries” had raised concerns about the virus’ name and asked the organization to address it. The White House declined to comment.
> 
> Public health experts and LGBT activists had similarly called for abandoning the virus’ name, which it received upon its discovery in 1958, since it began spreading widely this past spring. They argued that calling it the monkeypox is imprecise, plays into racist stereotypes about Africa and is detrimental to the global response.



It would make sense that a proposed shortened designation for monkeypox would be MPOX, though the above proposed reasoning for changing rather than proposed shortened designation is nonsensical. The reason for the virus's association with monkeys is that it was first isolated from laboratory monkeys, nothing to do with race. This is a really weird spin on the subject. I've concluded that the introduction of the socio-political and divisive construct of race into the monkeypox discussion is to contribute more propaganda (a decent video on propaganda in the context of worldview warfare) to perpetuate the racial divide aspect of the zeitgeist (a decent video introduction to the concept of zeitgeist in the context of worldview warfare). It's just a pox virus that was first isolated from laboratory monkeys and named as such. This nomenclature practice is not at all out of the ordinary in microbiology. There is no need to affirm the false idea that continuing to reference the virus as monkeypox imposes racial disparity.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2022)

Does that mean Chicken Pox is now called CPOX too?


----------



## Mythrandir (Nov 26, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Does that mean Chicken Pox is now called CPOX too?


What about cowpox? I think, if this designation were to be standardized for other pox or, in the case of chickenpox, pox-like diseases, which I doubt due to the lack of socio-political manipulative motive to rename these other diseases, it would make more sense that chickenpox would be designated CHPOX while cowpox would be designated CPOX. This is why the designation change is ridiculous. It implies standardized shortened designations will be applied to other diseases when it is merely a socio-political gesture for monkeypox exclusively. There are already shortened designations for these viruses.

Monkeypox Virus = MPV, MPXV, or hMPXV
Varicella-zoster Virus or Human Herpesvirus 3 (Chickenpox) = VZV, HHV-3, or HHV3
Cowpox Virus = CPXV

For further reference, the shortened designation for coronavirus disease 2019 is COVID-19 while the virus causing the disease is sever acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 which is shortened as SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## Xerokard (Nov 27, 2022)

Monkeys exist


----------



## mrdude (Nov 27, 2022)

I feel outrage on behalf of all the Monkeys around the world. Finally Monkeys everywhere had a disease named after them and some weird woke person took that away from them, much in the same way that they can sap the humour from any situation. The bastards!

We all know the Biden admin is full of racists with dementia Joe being one of the top racists as he has shown many times, now they are basically insinuating Black people are similar to monkeys - othewise why change the name.


----------



## Xerokard (Nov 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I feel outrage on behalf of all the Monkeys around the world. Finally Monkeys everywhere had a disease named after them and some weird woke person took that away from them, much in the same way that they can sap the humour from any situation. The bastards!
> 
> We all know the Biden admin is full of racists with dementia Joe being one of the top racists as he has shown many times, now they are basically insinuating Black people are similar to monkeys - othewise why change the name.


I know, right. Why would they insult monkeys like that? Especially after their contributions to science? Our fellow primates deserve better!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 27, 2022)

The fact they made a connection/association between the two is rather disrespectful and racist. No one I remember associated Monkeypox with African people or anyone else.

WHO should be ashamed of even mentioning it.


----------



## mrdude (Nov 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The fact they made a connection/association between the two is rather disrespectful and racist.


Monkeys being a different species and not a race. The W.H.O are speciesists.... Haha, still you have to laugh at the wokes - what a bunch of retards!

Next thing they'll be trying to re-write history again by renaming the Black Death/Black Plague saying that people in the 1300's (which in Europe had most likely never ever seen a black person) were racists.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 29, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Monkeys being a different species and not a race. The W.H.O are speciesists.... Haha, still you have to laugh at the wokes - what a bunch of retards!
> 
> Next thing they'll be trying to re-write history again by renaming the Black Death/Black Plague saying that people in the 1300's (which in Europe had most likely never ever seen a black person) were racists.


They mentioned "people of color" which is why I brought that up.

And if monkeys are a race, well, they are simians.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 29, 2022)

that should do it


----------



## mrdude (Nov 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> They mentioned "people of color" which is why I brought that up.
> 
> And if monkeys are a race, well, they are simians.


Yes, I was being ironic. Jings


----------

